# Wolf Chemicals Leather Sealant.



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*What is It?

Wolfs Chemicals Nano Leather Sealant Hiderophobe

What does it bring to the Table?

Wolfs Chemicals Nano Leather Sealant Hiderophobe

Wolfs Chemicals Nano Leather Sealant Hiderophobe (WL-2N) super-hydrophobic coating on leather surfaces, protecting them from the absorption of liquids.

Wolfs Hiderophobe also helps prevent dirt and other contamination from adhering to the surface.

What am i Testing it On?

2001 Rover 75 Beige Leather

What do i Think of It?

Read On...

The leather sealant.

Leather cleaned with G101 10 to 1 ratio.

2 Treatments with Stiff nail brush.

1 treatment with soft upholstery brush.

3 rinses with just water and soft brush multiple wipe downs of course.

This is what one hit did...










ambiant temp was 22c.

Leather was 42c.

From the 25ml bottle i managed to do half the rover 75 rear seat base.

Having done one coat waited the recommended 20 mins but more like 30 mins.

Applied second coat and left for 24 hours.

You will need good weather for this stuff as it does take a good while to fully subdue the gloss and dry having taken about 7 hours to loose most of the gloss it left and dry from the slick greasy feel after second application.

So next day the treated areas although greatly reduced they do still have a very subtle gloss to them in comparison to the still bare APC cleaned half.
So No it is not a true matt finish.

Water poured flicked and droplets applied to the seat base, both sides for comparison.

The treated side had a more defined and slightly curved edge to the droplets they were more spherical more half not the ball sitting on the surface we all would like.

Sealed...










Un Sealed...










Now the leather did not soak up the water not even on the un sealed side, however at the weak points namely the seams and stitching the untreated side where it had pooled did fairly quickly start to seep through.

However the treated side only lost a very tiny amount through the stitching and very slowly at that.

In my case with the rover 75 i can see myself needing 200ml to do the seats, although thats not counting the centre armrest to the front and the headrests and rear side bolsters for that i would say 250ml… However the full size bottle only comes in 150ml.

I tried rubbing the seat with the dry soft upholstery brush for a couple of minutes to try and replicate a good deal of sitting rising fidgeting of wear the seat could face.

Tried the water again and looked to be the same performance as the initial test.

Would i use it, yes i would if i could live with the slight gloss.

PRO'S

Pleasant Aroma.
Performs as Stated.

CON'S

Does Leave a slight Gloss.

Needs to be a bigger bottle.

Thanks To, Detailed Clean for the Sample...

http://www.detailedclean.co.uk/inte...hemicals-nano-leather-sealant-hiderophobe-382

*


----------

